# ReShade Installation startet einfach nicht



## Ion (8. Juni 2017)

Ich weiß nicht so recht in welches Unterforum ich das posten soll, deswegen kommt es jetzt hier rein.

Ja, mein Problem ist schnell erklärt:
Die ReShade Setup Datei funktioniert nicht. Sprich, ich klicke doppelt drauf, dann kommt kurz der Ladebalken an der Maus und das wars. Ob ich ne aktuelle oder ne ältere Version nehme, spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Ich hab sogar schon Windows 10 neu installiert, keine Änderung. 


Jemand ne Idee wie ich das wieder zum laufen bekomme?


----------



## Jimiblu (8. Juni 2017)

Hey, das hier habe ich auf die schnelle gefunden: 

Forum: [SOLVED] Can't get Rehade to even install. (1/1)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe liegts entweder an der Rivertuner  Beta oder am Content creators update für rtss/Afterburner. Einfach Mal den ab/rtss ausmachen und nochmal versuchen


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2017)

Das war es. Oh man 

Danke!


----------



## Jimiblu (8. Juni 2017)

Hehe, freut mich


----------

